# New uk member



## mapleyzen (Nov 18, 2014)

Good evening brethren, hope all are well. 

My names lee Mapley and I was initiated in the manor of swanburn lodge here in the uk on 24th oct. Yes I'm very new to freemasonry but very eager to learn. 

I look forward to sharing posts with you all and learning from one another.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 18, 2014)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your initiation!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 18, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## kastonw (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome,  Lee!


----------



## goomba (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the site and fraternity brother.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Lee and welcome to the world of Freemasonry.

I would urge you to caution when it comes to your zeal for learning as unguided learning can be very dangerous especially when utilising the double edged sword that is the Internet. You should turn to your Proposer and seconder and the Lodge Mentor for guidance on where to seek information as there is, to put it bluntly, a lot of bunkum on the Web about Freemasonry.


----------



## Colby K (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome to the fraternity!


----------



## mapleyzen (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you for the welcoming me to the site and Mike, thank you for the advice. It's fair to say there is plenty of bunkum all over the internet be it of Masonic interest or not. 

My proposer and mentor are wonderful people and I look forward to learning from them. In fact everyone in manor of swanburn lodge  are incredibly helpful. 

I look forward to connecting with many brothers across the globe. For me that is what freemasonry is truly about. 

Your sincerely and fraternally

Lee


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome. Which Province?


----------



## MBC (Dec 1, 2014)

mapleyzen said:


> Thank you for the welcoming me to the site and Mike, thank you for the advice. It's fair to say there is plenty of bunkum all over the internet be it of Masonic interest or not.
> 
> My proposer and mentor are wonderful people and I look forward to learning from them. In fact everyone in manor of swanburn lodge  are incredibly helpful.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the fraternity, newly initiated brother Lee.
I am from South Wales.
Maybe we can arrange a visit to each other lodges soon.
I hope you enjoy you initiation and have a good journey on the road to Master Mason, the East and Others.

S&F,
Ben


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 1, 2014)

I know I say it all the time but you might also want to join up to the UK Forum that I run, the url is in my sig. file.


----------



## mapleyzen (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Glen 

I'm in buckinghamshire. 

Mike, I'm using the iPhone app. Next time I fire up the laptop I'll sign into the uk forum

All the best.


----------

